# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  Dodecad K12b from Italy: can you help me?

## Norditaliano

Component	%


Atlantic_Med	37,32%	
Caucasus	25,54%	
North_European	24,13%	
Gedrosia	6,55%	
Northwest_African	3,83%	
Southwest_Asian	2,63%	

﻿Oracle Calculator by www.dnagenics.com
v1.3 01/12/2019


Finished reading population data. 223 populations found.
12 components mode.


--------------------------------




Mixed Mode:
1 74,61% Baleares_1KG + 25,39% Adygei @ 3,320
2 75,39% Baleares_1KG + 24,61% Balkars_Y @ 3,455
3 75,39% Baleares_1KG + 24,61% North_Ossetians_Y @ 3,569
4 90,23% N_Italian_D + 9,77% Chechens_Y @ 3,985
5 73,05% Galicia_1KG + 26,95% Adygei @ 3,995
6 91,02% N_Italian_D + 8,98% Adygei @ 4,006
7 91,02% N_Italian_D + 8,98% Balkars_Y @ 4,027
8 69,92% Castilla_Y_Leon_1KG + 30,08% Adygei @ 4,028
9 91,02% N_Italian_D + 8,98% North_Ossetians_Y @ 4,030
10 66,80% Cantabria_1KG + 33,20% Adygei @ 4,126


Least-squares method.


Using 1 populations approximation
1 100% N_Italian_D @ 6,396
2 100% O_Italian_D @ 7,985
3 100% TSI30 @ 8,246
4 100% North_Italian @ 8,954
5 100% Tuscan @ 9,672
6 100% C_Italian_D @ 11,877
7 100% Baleares_1KG @ 16,777
8 100% Greek_D @ 17,885
9 100% Galicia_1KG @ 18,496
10 100% Bulgarians_Y @ 18,522


Using 2 populations approximation
1 50% N_Italian_D + 50% O_Italian_D @ 5,199
2 50% Bulgarian_D + 50% Andalucia_1KG @ 5,488
3 50% Bulgarians_Y + 50% Andalucia_1KG @ 5,629
4 50% Sicilian_D + 50% French @ 5,791
5 50% O_Italian_D + 50% North_Italian @ 5,884
6 50% Greek_D + 50% Extremadura_1KG @ 5,944
7 50% Sicilian_D + 50% French_D @ 5,964
8 50% Baleares_1KG + 50% Greek_D @ 6,208
9 50% N_Italian_D + 50% TSI30 @ 6,229
10 50% Greek_D + 50% Cataluna_1KG @ 6,242


Using 3 populations approximation
1 33% Norwegian_D + 33% Sardinian + 33% Adygei @ 4,080
2 33% C_Italian_D + 33% Romanians + 33% Andalucia_1KG @ 4,104
3 33% Cantabria_1KG + 33% Cantabria_1KG + 33% Adygei @ 4,132
4 33% C_Italian_D + 33% Bulgarians_Y + 33% Andalucia_1KG @ 4,145
5 33% Spanish_D + 33% Cantabria_1KG + 33% Adygei @ 4,202
6 33% Cantabria_1KG + 33% Cantabria_1KG + 33% Balkars_Y @ 4,226
7 33% Norwegian_D + 33% Sardinian + 33% Balkars_Y @ 4,254
8 33% Tuscan + 33% Bulgarians_Y + 33% Andalucia_1KG @ 4,282
9 33% Spanish_D + 33% Cantabria_1KG + 33% Balkars_Y @ 4,354
10 33% Cantabria_1KG + 33% Cantabria_1KG + 33% North_Ossetians_Y @ 4,449


Using 4 populations approximation
1 25% Baleares_1KG + 25% Baleares_1KG + 25% Baleares_1KG + 25% Adygei @ 3,324
2 25% Baleares_1KG + 25% Baleares_1KG + 25% Galicia_1KG + 25% Adygei @ 3,375
3 25% Baleares_1KG + 25% Baleares_1KG + 25% Baleares_1KG + 25% Balkars_Y @ 3,449
4 25% Baleares_1KG + 25% Baleares_1KG + 25% Galicia_1KG + 25% Balkars_Y @ 3,516
5 25% Baleares_1KG + 25% Baleares_1KG + 25% Baleares_1KG + 25% North_Ossetians_Y @ 3,579
6 25% Baleares_1KG + 25% Baleares_1KG + 25% Galicia_1KG + 25% North_Ossetians_Y @ 3,645
7 25% Valencia_1KG + 25% Valencia_1KG + 25% Hungarians + 25% Armenians @ 3,845
8 25% Aragon_1KG + 25% Aragon_1KG + 25% Hungarians + 25% Armenians @ 4,019
9 25% Cantabria_1KG + 25% Cantabria_1KG + 25% Hungarians + 25% Armenians @ 4,122
10 25% Baleares_1KG + 25% Baleares_1KG + 25% Baleares_1KG + 25% Chechens_Y @ 4,221

----------


## brick

Try these with your Eurogenes K13, Eurogenes and Dodecad K12b results.

http://vahaduo.genetics.ovh

With your K12b results you get Veneto as first. Are you from Veneto, right?

You are a Venetian more in the direction of the Po Valley than of the Friulians and Northeastern Alps.

----------


## Norditaliano

Thank you brick!
Yes, I'm from Veneto, Po Valley.
Ciao!

----------


## torzio

> Thank you brick!
> Yes, I'm from Veneto, Po Valley.
> Ciao!


Trevisan or Vicenza ?

----------


## Norditaliano

> Trevisan or Vicenza ?


Padua, and where are you from?
In my K12b results there is "O_Italian" in "Using 1 populations", what means?

----------


## Salento

Dodecad K12b updated:

Distance to:
O_Italian

2.54699823
Italy_Romagna

3.84609724
Italy_Lazio

4.07360258
Italy_Marche

4.71072500
Italy_Tuscany


..............


O_Italian,6.21,0.00,1.10,0.00,33.53,21.82,0.00,0.2 0,7.81,0.00,28.53,0.80

----------


## Stuvanè

> Padua, and where are you from?
> In my K12b results there is "O_Italian" in "Using 1 populations", what means?


"O_Italians" means other italians, i.e. italians who lived in countries which had italians for centuries, but bordering with France, Swiss, Austria, Slovenia, Croatia... 

If i remember correctly Torzio and/or Pax have explained to me elsewhere that it usually reveals a shift towards Eastern / Balkan Europe, and using this calculator with its old spreadsheet, it's quite frequent for it to appear to individuals from eastern Italy. (In fact, it also appears to me as first result: I'm from Romagna and Ferrara.)

----------


## torzio

> Padua, and where are you from?
> In my K12b results there is "O_Italian" in "Using 1 populations", what means?


My father line from Ponzano Veneto https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ponzano_Veneto
Mother line from San Zenone https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Zenone_degli_Ezzelini


O_Italians = other italians..........like swiss-italians or italians in dalmatia, istria, south east france, Menton, Nice ( like where Garibaldi was from , but now it is france)

----------


## torzio

> Dodecad K12b updated:
> 
> Distance to:
> O_Italian
> 
> 2.54699823
> Italy_Romagna
> 
> 3.84609724
> ...


thanks

mine with O_Italian

interesting that O_Italian is positioned near Albanians ............should its numbers be noted as more "southern italian" ?

Distance to:
Torziok12b

2.57738938
Italy_FriuliVG

2.91721398
Italy_Veneto

3.15360272
Italy_Piedmont

4.32371831
Italy_Trentino

5.21059138
Swiss_Italian

5.62034319
Italy_Lombardy

6.33094275
Italy_Liguria

6.64383556
Italy_Emilia

6.96106620
Italy_Aosta_Valley

8.00853232
Italy_Tuscany

9.92698343
Italy_Romagna

10.18906767
Albanian_North

*10.24966341
*
*O_Italian*

10.43786377
Albanian_Kosovo

12.60738569
Italy_Lazio

12.62090393
France_Corsica

13.19928475
Italy_Marche

16.27628950
Romanians

16.46947479
Baleares

17.05822969
Galicia

17.07617053
Bulgarian

17.12228373
Bulgarians

17.86829035
Extremadura

17.92111604
French

18.06615344
Bosnian




Distance to:
TrentinoCles

4.14305918
Italy_Veneto

4.66815569
Italy_Lombardy

4.82467099
Italy_Liguria

5.11384405
Italy_Emilia

5.48084210
Italy_Piedmont

5.74693571
Italy_Tuscany

6.15176853
Italy_FriuliVG

6.62085059
Swiss_Italian

7.19608922
Italy_Trentino

7.22083098
Italy_Romagna

*7.25928371
*
*O_Italian*

8.36066385
Albanian_North

8.65458260
Albanian_Kosovo

9.52751048
France_Corsica

10.31492336
Italy_Lazio

10.43859943
Italy_Marche

10.90779287
Italy_Aosta_Valley

15.78782442
Bulgarians

16.05068558
Italy_Abruzzo

16.17671784
Romanians

16.32011642
Greek

16.48539353
Bulgarian

17.40113812
Italy_Apulia

17.86779785
Baleares

18.69366914
Italy_Campania

----------


## Angela

> thanks
> 
> mine with O_Italian
> 
> interesting that O_Italian is positioned near Albanians ............should its numbers be noted as more "southern italian" ?
> 
> Distance to:
> Torziok12b
> 
> ...


No, it shouldn't.

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Good afternoon. Let me say upfront, I am new here only 3 months so if I screw up with forum protocol, please let me know. My ancestors all immigrated to USA between 1890 and 1903. My Fathers family (Paternal Grandfather side from Trapani Province, Paternal Grandmother from Agrigento and Palermo provinces). My Mothers family all from Palermo Region (Palazzo Adriano where Tornatore filed Cinama Paradiso). I spent 3 weeks in Sicily last summer doing family research and was told consistently that my name is not common in Sicily (name in USA got messed up). I found the correct spelling of my Great Grandfathers name (2 similar spellings were used in Trapani) but the original one actually is a name that is very, very, common in Campania, which might explain my results. I am aware of the extant research that shows a homogeneous genetic cluster from Southern Italy to Sicily, which might partially explain my results. So since there are posters here with way more expertise in this forum than me, any comments are theories you might have would be appreciated. Cheers.

Distance to:
PalermoTrapani

3.56228943
Italy_Campania

3.83059103
Italy_Abruzzo

4.03985458
Italy_Sicily

5.85659507
Italy_Calabria

6.30021809
Italy_Apulia

7.04316676
Italy_Marche

7.65791512
Italy_Lazio

9.80278022
Ashkenazi

10.34941544
Ashkenazy_Jews

10.37221770
Greek_Crete

10.45749014
Italy_Romagna

10.84031826
Greek

11.64560432
Sephardic_Jews

12.53945374
Morocco_Jews

12.70455178
France_Corsica

13.19014973
Italy_Tuscany

14.40640483
Crimean_Tatar_Coast

14.95868467
Italy_Emilia

15.08634150
Albanian_Kosovo

15.59318961
Italy_Liguria

16.41356147
Albanian_North

18.41201781
Crimean_Tatar_Mountain

18.60377267
Italy_Lombardy

18.76349355
Italy_Piedmont

18.91861555
Italy_Veneto

----------


## Norditaliano

Thank you ragazzi, and Adygei and TSI30 what means?

----------


## torzio

> Thank you ragazzi, and Adygei and TSI30 what means?


Iirc Adygei is in the north caucasus area.....i was once marked as Balkar also a north caucasus people

----------


## MariaBrelp

I have a friend who owns this bowie and he is wondering who made it. Can you help me I.D. the maker from the logo on the blade?Thanks for any help anyone might be able to give.

----------

